# Suggestions for heater for Fluval Spec V?



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

So, we're going to run a Fluval Spec 5 gallon as a shrimp tank and was curious if anyone had a suggestion for a nano size heater that you can actually set the temperature on?

Thanks in advance!


----------

